# My cat is literally obsessed with food



## angelkitty03 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm hoping somebody out there can relate thier kitty to this senario. My 2 yr old black, half siamese, male cat, named Luie. From the time I brought him home at 8 weeks old, goes crazy for wet cat food. I feed him, and he is never satisfied. I need to seperate him from my other two cats when I feed them, because he literally wolfes his food down in seconds and then tries to eat the others food. He is growing normally. He gains weight. He also is obbsessed with human food as well. When we eat I need to put him behind a closed door because he'll treat the kitchen table like a hunting ground. He has swiped food off plates so quickly and runs off growling. You didn't even see him coming. He really is quite the cat. Also, when your getting his food ready he screams this high pitched squeal that is so loud, I can't even explain it. Someone suggested maybe he had worms. I have de-wormed him. It didn't make a lick of difference. I'm really hoping maybe someone can shed some light on this. I've had five pet cats in my lifetime and I have never experienced this type of behavior in any of them. When I have company over, and they happen to be around when he's doing it, the looks on thier faces and thier reactions. They think I'm starving him. This is my very first ever post, so excuse my spelling mistakes and grammar. Practice will make easier I'm sure. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome, first of all how much/what are you feeding him and what is his weight?


----------



## angelkitty03 (Jan 23, 2010)

I feed him half 374g can in the a.m. Then he has the rest of the can for dinner. I feed him friskies wet food. Sometimes I'll give him a couple tablespoons extra of Friskies or tuna if I have it, because when the other cats have the dry food, which he won't eat. Which is literally the only thing he won't eat. He's about 12 tom 15 pounds.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a 10.5 month old cat with basically the same behaviour, though I think his stems from being abandoned and then half starving before I was told about him and took him in. He too, growls while wolfing his food and steals food from the other cats and from the counter from our plates. He also breaks into cupboards and rubbermaid bins to steal food, even after being fed. His weight went from 7.8 lbs Aug 28th to 14.5 lbs a couple of weeks ago. The past few days I have started to feed him some raw chicken chunks mixed in with his canned food and he seems to be much more satisfied and is not yowling for or stealing food all the time. I'm planning on transitioning (though I'm still kind of intimidated by the whole thing) most of my cats onto raw, this was just a bonus side effect. I think it takes him longer to eat, he enjoys the chewing, and he seems more satisfied.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

If I'm doing my math right he's getting a 13 ounce can a day? He is a bigger cat but that seems like plenty. My adult males only get 6 ounces a day, they weigh about 10 lbs.

Our Pepper who is 9 months has serious food issues. She has never gone a day without food, I know this because she was born in my care. She is fed separately for every meal, in our bathroom, so that she gets when she needs and the others do as well. She also gets 3 meals a day. She doesn't get in to the cupboards but if its left on the counters its free game, she'll rip into any plastic bag and eat its contents. She'll find any food you leave in your purse etc. When we take our first helping of food from dinner we put all the extra in either the stove or microwave--or put her in the bathroom while we eat. She is growing fine, not under weight--although active, but she's 9 months old!

Raw made her 50 times worse and it had to be stopped. Her aggression was so bad we were risking life and limb to feed her raw and couldn't do it anymore. Her aggression has improved since stopping raw, although she still tries to get into everything.

She is fed a grain free diet though and never begs me for food like her fur brothers.

Leslie


----------

